# Nutro Ultra Puppy Dog Food?



## Chava0486 (Oct 8, 2012)

is Nutro Ultra Puppy Dog Food and good choice of food for my puppy he is 14 weeks old the person i got him from was feeding him purina puppy chow then i switched him to blue buffalo but my puppy had alot of gas due to that so swithced him to Nutro Ultra Puppy Dog Food thats what they recommended at petsmart i was tryin to find info on what other ppl thought but didnt really find anything what is everyone opinion on this food?

here is the Ingredients:
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Ground Rice, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Rolled Oats, Lamb Meal, Salmon Meal, Natural Flavors, Pea Protein, Potato Protein, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Salt, Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Dried Pomegranate, Dried Blueberry, Dried Cranberry, Dried Pumpkin, Dried Spinach, Dried Carrot, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin A Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Sodium Selenite, Manganese Proteinate, Beta Carotene, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Rosemary Extract. 
Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min.) 28.00%
Crude Fat (min.) 15.00%
Crude Fiber (max.) 4.00%
Moisture (max.) 10.00%
Arginine (min.) 1.00%
Lysine (min.) 1.00%
Calcium (min.) 1.10%
Calcium (max.) 1.50%
Phosphorus (min.) 0.90%
Phosphorus (max.) 1.40%
Zinc (min.) 250 mg/kg
Vitamin E (min.) 400 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C) (min.)* 60 mg/kg
Taurine (min.)* 0.09%\
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (min.)* 0.10%
Beta Carotene (min.)* 0.50 mg/kg
Chondroitin Sulfate (min.)* 300 mg/kg
Glucosamine (min.)* 200 mg/kg
Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min.)* 3.60%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min.)* 0.40%

Nutritional Adequacy Statement

NUTRO® ULTRA™ Puppy Food for Puppies is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages. 
For further information on feeding guidelines visit:

Holistic Dry Puppy Food : ULTRA Holistic Puppy Foods : NUTRO ULTRA 
Made in USA


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I used to use it for all of my dogs but after reading the hundred and hundreds of complaints about dogs dying from it I quit. There are MUCH better foods for the price. Nutro is high and not even grain free :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chava0486 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

So what food should I use for him?


----------



## Frostykitten (Aug 1, 2013)

I feed Athena a mixture of Large breed Orijen and Lotus puppy food. The vet said that it is a good idea to give them some large breed food to insure that their bones slowly grow so they can develop properly. I would mix regular Orijen puppy with large breed but she does not like it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Frostykitten said:


> I feed Athena a mixture of Large breed Orijen and Lotus puppy food. The vet said that it is a good idea to give them some large breed food to insure that their bones slowly grow so they can develop properly. I would mix regular Orijen puppy with large breed but she does not like it.


Find a new vet...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah.... this breed is NOT a large breed..... but yeah. I personally feed Acana Regionals Wild Prairie. I pay $62 for a 28lb bag and because of the higher nutritional value k can feed less. The feed store I get mine from keeps track of when I buy my bags and I always go in once a month on payday.  so in short I go thru one bag a month for 2 dogs. Lol. Great food, shiny coats, happy dogs, and less poop!


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Yeah.... this breed is NOT a large breed..... but yeah. I personally feed Acana Regionals Wild Prairie. I pay $62 for a 28lb bag and because of the higher nutritional value k can feed less. The feed store I get mine from keeps track of when I buy my bags and I always go in once a month on payday.  so in short I go thru one bag a month for 2 dogs. Lol. Great food, shiny coats, happy dogs, and less poop!


Same here except I use Acana regionals ranchlands. Still, less food, less poop, great coats. Also, most places participate in a program where you get a free bag after buying 12.


----------



## Jbone36 (Aug 9, 2013)

I feed mine Taste of the Wild High Prairie puppy formula. It's grain free and the first three ingredients are good. I pay $25 for a 15lb bag from Tractor Supply. I have fed my dogs that for years and haven't heard anything bad so far.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Coyne1981 said:


> Same here except I use Acana regionals ranchlands. Still, less food, less poop, great coats. Also, most places participate in a program where you get a free bag after buying 12.


Yup, Ranchlands is good too. i might switch it up every so often tho...



Jbone36 said:


> I feed mine Taste of the Wild High Prairie puppy formula. It's grain free and the first three ingredients are good. I pay $25 for a 15lb bag from Tractor Supply. I have fed my dogs that for years and haven't heard anything bad so far.


TotW is made by Diamond who has been plagued by recalls. a lot of people feed it with no issues. i used to... i switched and i like my results.


----------

